# kalis



## Gulo (Nov 6, 2003)

hello everyone,

is there anyone familiar with the system of 'kalis-kalis ng Tinagalogan'.

there is a guro based in california who may or soon to have, a video and or certification series.

thanks,
E


----------



## bart (Nov 6, 2003)

Try out this yahoo group. Their GM is the moderator.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FilipinoMartialArts/


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 6, 2003)

I believe that's one of the arts featured in Mark Wiley's FMA book.  

Cthulhu


----------

